# Asus s200e boot trouble.



## jakeyboi1990 (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay i have a major problem here. My laptop wont boot past bios it goes straight to a black screen. It also won't boot up my windows 8 bootable usb, it tries but goes to black screen after the windows 8 logo. I feel like i'm out of options, any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I suspect your laptop might be overheating.. Check it on you fan air exit, or if possible, directly in the heatsink.

Also, power on laptop, press F2 to enter BIOS and let it be, see if after a while, it behaves the same way as in booting your W8 USB.

Cheers, L2D.


----------



## jakeyboi1990 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry for late reply. i have had the laptop in bits and everything seems normal, tested for faulty ram etc.

Still no luck i really don't understand what happened.


----------



## jakeyboi1990 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just tried a new HDD. Nothing


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

You gave me no answers to the instructions I gave you. How do you expect us to help in diagnose process if I ask you about onions and you answer potatoes? You need to follow directions and work with me in order to find the failure.
Please reply to what's asked.


> _Check it on you fan air exit, or if possible, directly in the heatsink.
> 
> Also, power on laptop, press F2 to enter BIOS and let it be, see if after a while, it behaves the same way as in booting your W8 USB._


Sorry if I sound harsh, cheers, L2D.


----------



## jakeyboi1990 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry, yeah i tried what you said and still no change.

i have also tried updating the bios, nothing.

I got puppy linux to boot from a live usb, why would that boot but not windows?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

> I got puppy linux to boot from a live usb, why would that boot but not windows?


Now we're getting somewhere. Go to BIOS, set defaults and try again. If still no change, go back to BIOS and change from AHCI to IDE or vice-versa. Post back results.


----------

